# Profit?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Would it be possible to earn money by breeding some type of fish or invertebrate?

Limitations: Small aquarium preferred, low cost to set up and maintain, and beginner friendly.

I was thinking Red Clawed Crabs and/or Nerite Snails. I'd prefer RCC out of the two because they are way more interesting to watch.

Also, I don't expect a BIG return, I just want a little cash.

My budget is $100. I have aquariums and some used equipment but will need to buy food, filters, lights, the livestock (of course!), substrate, and any driftwood, rocks, or plants to make them feel at home and/or reduce aggression.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nerite snails don't breed in freshwater. Try breeding neocardinia (cherrys, oranges, blues, ect) shrimp. There really isn't much profit, but if you pair them with using their tank as a plant farm, it may eventually pay for itself


----------

